# Schwinn Dixie Flyer



## barneyguey (Apr 10, 2021)

A while back Leon Dixon sent me an ad for a Schwinn Dixie Flyer. He cut off the part of the ad showing the dealers name, so I've been wondering who sold them ever since?
Does anyone have a clue who sold Schwinn Dixie Flyer bicycles? Thank you. Barry

I better not post the ad, I don't want to tick off Leon.


----------



## barneyguey (Apr 22, 2021)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (May 6, 2021)

Bump


----------



## barneyguey (May 29, 2021)

bump


----------



## BFGforme (May 31, 2021)

Post it, it might help


----------



## barneyguey (May 31, 2021)

I've never seen one, just read about them.


----------



## barneyguey (Jun 18, 2021)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Jun 26, 2021)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Nov 5, 2021)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Sep 3, 2022)

bump


----------



## kingsting (Sep 7, 2022)

You can email him and ask. 

oldbicycle@aol.com

That email address is still listed on his NBHAA website so I assume it's still good.


----------



## barneyguey (Sep 7, 2022)

Thank you very much, but Leon won't share any information. I've talked to him several times. Thank you. Barry


----------



## barneyguey (Oct 31, 2022)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Nov 8, 2022)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Dec 13, 2022)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Dec 14, 2022)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Tuesday at 1:35 PM)

bump


----------



## mrg (Tuesday at 3:27 PM)

@barneyguey, Barry, can you tell what style & yr Schwinn is in the ad?


----------



## barneyguey (Tuesday at 3:32 PM)

mrg said:


> @barneyguey, Barry, can you tell what style & yr Schwinn is in the ad?



I'll check and see


----------



## barneyguey (Tuesday at 3:34 PM)

mrg said:


> @barneyguey, Barry, can you tell what style & yr Schwinn is in the ad?



It looks like a 1940 Schwinn Autocycle


----------

